# DIY Attestation of Certificates



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

This is a follow on post from one I made a few days ago. I have been quoted SILLY money to get Attestation of Certificates...1200 D per page! I have 3 pages...SOOooooo there must be a DIY option. It may take some leg work and time, but does anyone know how and where to go?


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Eamon said:


> This is a follow on post from one I made a few days ago. I have been quoted SILLY money to get Attestation of Certificates...1200 D per page! I have 3 pages...SOOooooo there must be a DIY option. It may take some leg work and time, but does anyone know how and where to go?


It may help if you can indicate what kind of attestation, what kind of documents and what country of origin. In my limited experience all documents need to be attested in the country of issue by local authorities, then national authorities and then UAE embassy. For Holland there is a website from the UAE embassy to explain it, this may the case as well for other countries.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

UK..HND Certificate


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Eamon

Try this one. Worked well when we needed to get her stuff done. Fast efficient, above board and reasonable prices. Unusual for the UK government.

FCO website UK. Offices are in Milton Keynes

Good luck.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Best option - do it yourself when you are in the UK. Take the documents to FCO in Milton Keynes, get the stamps. Then take them to the UAE embassy in London, get the stamps.

Another way, DHL (or another courier) the docs to someone you trust in the UK and ask them to do the leg work for you. Or have them post the docs to the relevant departments


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Eamon said:


> UK..HND Certificate


Used a Notary to do mine - HNC, CIOB etc cost about £250 for everything not per page and that included sending from UK

You can also take your certificates to the British Council who will certify but you still need FCO and UAE Embassy

I also used the British Consulate to notarise my UK marriage certificate, not sure whether they do education documents but they only charged AED180


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Eamon said:


> UK..HND Certificate


Used a Notary to do mine - HNC, CIOB etc cost about £250 for everything not per page and that included sending from UK

You can also take your certificates to the British Council who will certify but you still need FCO and UAE Embassy

I also used the British Consulate to notarise my UK marriage certificate, not sure whether they do education documents but they only charged AED180


----------



## farrugia (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, 
I am in UK and hopefully soon in AD for new IT job in government sector. Fortunately for me dropping out of university all those years ago didn't prevent career. However with this job offer I've had to dig out A-Levels certificate from 1970s as highest level of education, for attestation. 
Employers advise I must provide original document not copy. FCO here say original must be certified by solicitor or notary as valid but solicitor I have contacted can't seem to help. They only seem to be willing to certify a true copy of an original, not validity of original itself.
Any advice would be much appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

farrugia said:


> Hi,
> I am in UK and hopefully soon in AD for new IT job in government sector. Fortunately for me dropping out of university all those years ago didn't prevent career. However with this job offer I've had to dig out A-Levels certificate from 1970s as highest level of education, for attestation.
> Employers advise I must provide original document not copy. FCO here say original must be certified by solicitor or notary as valid but solicitor I have contacted can't seem to help. They only seem to be willing to certify a true copy of an original, not validity of original itself.
> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> Thanks


Used a notary who took care of everything, he was in Farnborough, pm me if you want his details


----------



## farrugia (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks I have found a notary in Woking who I think can help. If it doesn't work out will pm as you have kindly offered. 
Cheers


----------



## ingenieur.pmm (Feb 3, 2013)

In terms of attestation of certificates, does anyone know if submitting transcripts which indicate educational completion is acceptable?

I am a few weeks out from obtaining my final certificate, but transcripts are on hand now; objectively I am trying to act more efficiently in respect of processing my employment visa.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ingenieur.pmm said:


> In terms of attestation of certificates, does anyone know if submitting transcripts which indicate educational completion is acceptable?
> 
> I am a few weeks out from obtaining my final certificate, but transcripts are on hand now; objectively I am trying to act more efficiently in respect of processing my employment visa.


I'm not completely 100% on this but I'm 99% sure that transcripts won't work.. U'r gonna need to have the actual degree.. Believe me I know, sounds pretty out-dated but without that actual piece of paper with all the attestations, ain't nothing happening.. I had to wait the three months (a complete inefficiency in and of itself) took the school to get the darn things made and delivered..


----------



## ingenieur.pmm (Feb 3, 2013)

saraswat said:


> I'm not completely 100% on this but I'm 99% sure that transcripts won't work.. U'r gonna need to have the actual degree.. Believe me I know, sounds pretty out-dated but without that actual piece of paper with all the attestations, ain't nothing happening.. I had to wait the three months (a complete inefficiency in and of itself) took the school to get the darn things made and delivered..


Ouch! and I thought my two week processing time was extensive. Good to know. my HR Rep requested the transcripts to at least make the attempt, but if no luck we're going the standard route.

Thanks!


----------

